# Adorable doeling contest..AND THE WINNER IS>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Please attach photos of your cutest, prettiest, and most adorable doelings here.

Rules are simple. She can be born on your farm or you purchased her. Kids from this season only. This is not on conformation it is only done on cuteness. Sondra and I will be judging and we will ask a moderator who is not participating to break the tie. This contest is for 1 free month, coming up, of advertising. It will end the last day of the month. Have fun. Vicki


----------



## Fiberaddict (Jun 4, 2009)

*Re: Adorable doeling contest*

Allrighty, here's Kaylee, one of our Cashmere doelings:


----------



## HeidiEllsworth (May 28, 2009)

*Re: Adorable doeling contest*

This is Annabelle! In the picture she's only 3 days old but ready to take on the world!

[attachment deleted by admin]


----------



## favablue (Apr 11, 2009)

*Re: Adorable doeling contest*

Bow-tie
Our first MiniMancha

[attachment deleted by admin]


----------



## BrokenHalterFarm (Feb 16, 2010)

*Re: Adorable doeling contest*

Gigi (short for Girl Goat) Sire - boer/nubian , dam - pure pygmy devil.


----------



## goatkid (Oct 26, 2007)

*Re: Adorable doeling contest*

Two of Rose's doelings.


----------



## goatkid (Oct 26, 2007)

*Re: Adorable doeling contest*

Angelique.


----------



## nightskyfarm (Sep 7, 2009)

*Re: Adorable doeling contest*

What an appropriate name for that lovely doe! She is angelic, at least visually, but probably not in real life though if she is true to her species!


----------



## nightskyfarm (Sep 7, 2009)

*Re: Adorable doeling contest*









This is Jane, a 2010 La Mancha doeling by my Pine Springs buck, Shadow. She has a twin sister named Lucinda who is almost as cute.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 18, 2008)

*Re: Adorable doeling contest*

This is Mayflower. She's out of SherieC's doe Chammomile and my Pruittville buck Pilgrim. She's a sweetie pie. :biggrin

[attachment deleted by admin]


----------



## buckrun (Mar 7, 2008)

*Re: Adorable doeling contest*

Fantastic flashy markings on that doe Kandace! Looks a bit mischievous with that LM look in her eye.


----------



## favablue (Apr 11, 2009)

*Re: Adorable doeling contest*

Thank you. We really enjoy her. 
She was hard to keep because everyone wanted to buy her! We sold her twin sister with the same markings really fast.


----------



## Ashlee H (Aug 5, 2009)

*Re: Adorable doeling contest*

OK, I got a couple cute pics to share with you guys - hope you enjoy!!!

1st is of one of my bottle babies, April! I don't know if she will count, as she actually isn't mine - she is owned by some friends, but I am raising her - but I thought this pic was too cute and had to share it with you all! April was born on April 1st. Her mom had to have a c-section for April to be born, and then she died shortly after. April's owners (friends from church) asked if I would bottle feed her, because they said they were old people, and didn't have the time to raise a bottle baby! LOL!!! I just couldn't refuse another cute bottle baby (I just love those sweet little guys!) April's sire was a Boer buck and her dam was a mixed, who knows what breed(s) kind of goat (Heinz 57 goat LOL!!!) April is 4 days old in this pic (she was 2 weeks old yesterday!)

2nd is of one of my own doelings born this year, Trouble! Trouble is the result of a "Oops Breeding"! Her dam, my yearling Alpine doe, had gotten into the pen with my Texmaster buck last fall. I was hoping I actually had gotten to them in time, but apparently I didn't, and my little "Oops Baby" was born! Anyhow, she is as cute as can be, and defiantly lives up to her name - she's a little "trouble maker!" - LOL!!! She is so cute and I love her coloring with all the black and white spots! She also has one ear that stands up, like the Alpines, and one ear that hangs down, like they Texmasters. She is one of my keeper doelings, as she really is turning out very nicely built! Trouble is just a few hrs. old in this pic.

Well, I know I got a few more to share with you guys, but I gotta find them 1st! Too many cute doelings to share! LOL!!! 

[attachment deleted by admin]


----------



## feistymomma (May 20, 2009)

*Re: Adorable doeling contest*

Here is apple! 5 week old Alpine

[attachment deleted by admin]


----------



## Poverty Knob Goats (Apr 13, 2010)

*Re: Adorable doeling contest*

I thought that I would share a picture of our house goat. She was born 3/20 and was rejected by her mother so she has been bottle raised. She is a Boer X Nubian cross.

[attachment deleted by admin]


----------



## hsmomof4 (Oct 31, 2008)

*Re: Adorable doeling contest*

This is Patches, a Kinder doeling born on this farm back in February.


----------



## 2Sticks (Dec 13, 2007)

*Re: Adorable doeling contest*

This little girl doesn't have a name, but she's adorable just the same  She's a Breeze x Sirocco baby, 6 days old in the picture....

[attachment deleted by admin]


----------



## ragingbull (Feb 8, 2010)

*Re: Adorable doeling contest*

heres a couple of ours. The little one laying down is just 2 days old.
























she was born 2 days ago


----------



## MF-Alpines (Mar 29, 2010)

*Re: Adorable doeling contest*

Addy & Abby, twin Alpine doelings born 4/17/10. My first kids.

[attachment deleted by admin]


----------



## NavyWife53108 (Apr 14, 2010)

*Re: Adorable doeling contest*

Oh my gosh! So far I can't decide! They're all beautiful!!


----------



## doublebowgoats (Mar 6, 2008)

*Re: Adorable doeling contest*

Here are my two entries

[attachment deleted by admin]


----------



## Sunny Daze (Jan 14, 2008)

*Re: Adorable doeling contest*

Here are a few of my ND doelings. Too bad I missed the cute buckling contest, I have had only had 5 doelings born this spring and 11 bucklings!


----------



## favablue (Apr 11, 2009)

*Re: Adorable doeling contest*

Very cute Carissa! I love all the markings! The first one looks like a calico cat.


----------



## Oat Bucket Farm (Mar 2, 2009)

*Re: Adorable doeling contest*

Dee Dee (the one with all the white on her face)


----------



## Dana (Dec 7, 2009)

*Re: Adorable doeling contest*

I love, LOVE Bow-tie the mini LM.

Such a striking facial pattern!


----------



## Woadleaf (Oct 17, 2009)

*Re: Adorable doeling contest*

I finally have a picture that isn't a blurry action shot!

Saffron

[attachment deleted by admin]


----------



## WGF (Jul 1, 2009)

*Re: Adorable doeling contest*

Ok the first one is Suzie Q








This is the new baby born last Friday.


----------



## LMonty (Oct 25, 2007)

*Re: Adorable doeling contest*

Pruttville's Razzle Dazzle twins, having a lazy afternoon rest. Doeling is in front.

[attachment deleted by admin]


----------



## LMonty (Oct 25, 2007)

*Re: Adorable doeling contest*

Boots, the Diva pose!

[attachment deleted by admin]


----------



## ezekielsgarden (Nov 2, 2009)

*Re: Adorable doeling contest*

So cute!!! I wish I could get a pic of Rosemary, born on Sunday. She is a broken chamoisee with a white face and a pink nose. When you pick her up, she makes these cute newborn squeaks and cuddles up to you! I love baby goats!!!


----------



## NavyWife53108 (Apr 14, 2010)

*Re: Adorable doeling contest*

Can I just steal one for a little bit of hugs and kisses? I promise I'll give her right back! lol Boots is definitely a diva with that pose! "I know I'm hot. Go ahead, show me off!"


----------



## Ashley (Oct 25, 2007)

*Re: Adorable doeling contest*


----------



## Ashley (Oct 25, 2007)

*Re: Adorable doeling contest*



















It's a ROOT beer bottle :lol


----------



## LMonty (Oct 25, 2007)

*Re: Adorable doeling contest*

Ashley, they're great LOL


----------



## feistymomma (May 20, 2009)

*Re: Adorable doeling contest*

Sure it's a "root beer" bottle  Ashley .lol!


----------



## Laverne (Apr 4, 2010)

*Re: Adorable doeling contest*

I love Oat Bucket Nubians, Dee Dee. That's a beautiful picture good enough for a calendar.


----------



## Ashley (Oct 25, 2007)

*Re: Adorable doeling contest*



feistymomma said:


> Sure it's a "root beer" bottle  Ashley .lol!


LOL


----------



## feistymomma (May 20, 2009)

*Re: Adorable doeling contest*



Ashley said:


> feistymomma said:
> 
> 
> > Sure it's a "root beer" bottle  Ashley .lol!
> ...


I didn't even notice that there was a nipple on the bottle. That is one HAPPY kid


----------



## Painted Pony (Apr 12, 2009)

*Re: Adorable doeling contest*

DS napping on the couch with Tickled Pink Tulips. "Pinky" for short.


----------



## MiddleRiver (Oct 30, 2007)

*Re: Adorable doeling contest*

Here are my doelings that are staying here...first one is our forever resident - "Travler", she will just live the cush life doing nothing but being her happy self :+)


----------



## MiddleRiver (Oct 30, 2007)

*Re: Adorable doeling contest*

Second one is my French doeling Arizona...she is a MONSTER! Just long, tall, leggy and heavy - totally full of herself too.


----------



## MiddleRiver (Oct 30, 2007)

*Re: Adorable doeling contest*

And our third doeling is Hanna, she is the youngest and is quite the little charmer.


----------



## MiaBella Farm (Jul 22, 2008)

*Re: Adorable doeling contest*

Ok, here is Diamond...the pic is not as good as I hoped but she just WOULD NOT stand still for me!

She is black & brown with white spots and frosted ears...the only kid born here with all those colors! I just love her!

[attachment deleted by admin]


----------



## luvzmybabz (Sep 15, 2008)

*Re: Adorable doeling contest*

I just have to ask is diamond a Mr. Goodbar kid?


----------



## feistymomma (May 20, 2009)

*Re: Adorable doeling contest*

I thought I would throw my new nubian doeling in the mix as well. This is Pixie!!

[attachment deleted by admin]


----------



## MiaBella Farm (Jul 22, 2008)

*Re: Adorable doeling contest*



luvzmybabz said:


> I just have to ask is diamond a Mr. Goodbar kid?


Yes she is! :biggrin


----------



## Caprine Beings (Sep 19, 2008)

*Re: Adorable doeling contest*

Alright I have to put in Merci's Salwah









Tam


----------



## NWgoats (Jul 17, 2008)

*Re: Adorable doeling contest*

Ivy, Nigerian Dwarf. It was cold when they were born, so they all had "sock"
coats made out of my good fleece socks! She had pretty much outgrown her
coat by this time, but it was a cute pic.

[attachment deleted by admin]


----------



## NWgoats (Jul 17, 2008)

*Re: Adorable doeling contest*

Inde (short for Independent), Miniature Alpine. She refused to hold still
unless her brother was in the shot. (She is on the right)

[attachment deleted by admin]


----------



## buckrun (Mar 7, 2008)

*Re: Adorable doeling contest*

Those goats are just too cute to be real!
I think I may have to get into the mini biz! 
That calico ND is a must have too.


----------



## Caprine Beings (Sep 19, 2008)

*Re: Adorable doeling contest*

Wow! I Love Inde


----------



## pokyone42 (Oct 26, 2007)

*Re: Adorable doeling contest*

Here is one of my entries...Little B.B., which stands for Backwards Blanche, who was a hopelessly tangled triplet. She is a Boer kid, with a little Alpine still left in the bloodline. But, she is SMILING!

[attachment deleted by admin]


----------



## pokyone42 (Oct 26, 2007)

*Re: Adorable doeling contest*

Okay, and here are 2 more entries. Jamie is the brown kid (who looks really annoyed with having her picture taken,) and Sophia, who was B.B.'s sister....another tangled triplet. Also Boers with a little Alpine blood.

[attachment deleted by admin]


----------



## adillenal (Feb 6, 2009)

*Re: Adorable doeling contest*

This is my only Alpine and since she is the tiniest baby I have she gets to spend time on the patio where DH feeds her. 









Here she is checking out the pool that I have not bothered to open yet this year.


----------



## deJardine (Apr 29, 2009)

*Re: Adorable doeling contest*

Here are my girls! Camille, the Boer Nubian cross and Dolly in the foreground sticking out her tounge!


----------



## tmfinley (Feb 21, 2008)

*Re: Adorable doeling contest*

Born yesterday, here is Sorrel. She has a heart on her nose and came out smiling!


----------



## buckrun (Mar 7, 2008)

*Re: Adorable doeling contest*

These are really Vicki's doelings because with out her Poa would not have settled! Thanks!
Three in a tree 3 days old.

[attachment deleted by admin]


----------



## Cotton Eyed Does (Oct 26, 2007)

*Re: Adorable doeling contest*

And now... on the fashion cat walk.. excuse me... goat walk ... we have Miss Carnation. She is sporting an all natural Medeteranian style (as you can see she does not shave), wearing a black underskirt with a chamoisee overlay. The color really accentuates her long neck and her two-toned stockings really make this outfit say... "Here I am!!!"  Not in the contest for the advertising, just sharing a pic. 

[attachment deleted by admin]


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

*Re: Adorable doeling contest*

LMonty and Ashley you have some pictures on page two that aren't showing.


----------



## Oat Bucket Farm (Mar 2, 2009)

*Re: Adorable doeling contest*



Cotton Eyed Does said:


> And now... on the fashion cat walk.. excuse me... goat walk ... we have Miss Carnation. She is sporting an all natural Medeteranian style (as you can see she does not shave), wearing a black underskirt with a chamoisee overlay. The color really accentuates her long neck and her two-toned stockings really make this outfit say... "Here I am!!!"  Not in the contest for the advertising, just sharing a pic.


This is too funny, I love the description!


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

*Re: Adorable doeling contest*

And the winner is.....................

Ashlee H's little white nubian doeling in the daisy field! Congratulations Ashley. Get with Sondra on getting a free month of advertising for you or the goats. Vicki


----------



## LMonty (Oct 25, 2007)

Awesome choice! Shes a lovely baby and its a great picture. Congrats!


----------



## Little Moon (Dec 29, 2007)

I am glad you had to pick the winner - no way could I do it - Way too many great pics to choose from. Good looking doe crop this year.

Anne


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Yep there were a lot of cute ones and we had to have someone break a tie  Vicki


----------



## Oat Bucket Farm (Mar 2, 2009)

Congratulations!!


----------



## MiddleRiver (Oct 30, 2007)

Congrats!!!


----------



## favablue (Apr 11, 2009)

Congratulations! Very cute little doelings!


----------



## Poverty Knob Goats (Apr 13, 2010)

:handclap Congrats!


----------



## deJardine (Apr 29, 2009)

WTG! Awesome...


----------



## Ashlee H (Aug 5, 2009)

Oh my, LOL!!! I have been so busy lately, and just got a chance to get on her, and wanted to see who won! I wasn't expecting that at all! There were so, so many very cute adorable doeling pics, I really didn't think mine stood a chance! LOL!!! I really enjoyed seeing everyones cute doelings!!! This was so much fun!!!! 

So, what do I have to do now? LOL!!! Wow, I really am just so surprised! HAHA!!!! 

Thanks everyone! This was allot of fun, and I enjoyed it! What photo contest will we have next???


----------



## goatkid (Oct 26, 2007)

Congratulations. She's really cute. I've always loved little Boer/Nubian kids.


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

Congrats Ashley 
you just need to send me your business card or what you want on it for me to make up, then when we have a space your ad will go up.


----------



## Legend Hills (May 29, 2008)

Congratulations Ashley!


----------



## Ashlee H (Aug 5, 2009)

Sondra said:


> Congrats Ashley
> you just need to send me your business card or what you want on it for me to make up, then when we have a space your ad will go up.


Sent you a PM with some info about my herd for the ad. Let me know anything else you may need!


----------



## Cotton Eyed Does (Oct 26, 2007)

Congratulations!! Great picture.


----------



## Theresa (Oct 26, 2007)

Congrads!!!
Theresa


----------



## pokyone42 (Oct 26, 2007)

Congratulations!  Lots of cuties in the contest, and what a variety!


----------



## Ashley (Oct 25, 2007)

Congratulations! I would have hated to have made that decision too!


----------



## Fiberaddict (Jun 4, 2009)

Congrats - it's a beautiful photo!


----------

